# Ericson 32-3 First Boat



## GroveChurchill (Sep 24, 2016)

Hey Everyone,

Been looking to buy for years finally found a little '88 Ericson 32-3 that's in mediocre shape and I just wanted some advice. Everyone says to make your first boat not a project boat and I'm trying to determine if this counts: she's listed mid 20s and I'm getting her for 18.5K. She's pretty minimal- has a handsome teak and holly interior, but she obviously hasn't been used much recently. Survey says small Catalina smile which scares me, she needs a coat of paint, a heavy clean, and all port lights need replacing (cracked lexan and leaking around the bedding, wood around the port lights needs refinishing) and on top of it all there are minor blisters and what appears to be a small hole where the mast goes through the deck thats been taped over - surveyor didn't note I just saw it on third visit today. I haven't taken her out yet for test sail to look at sail condition. Lines look ok - may need to be replaced. Life lines definitely do. 

My question is this: should I buy this boat? I just need something to get my sea legs - start making trips to the channel islands, catalina, san diego and santa barbara. This is for a week or coastal cruising trips tops. I don't particularly like Catalinas, but I found one listed at 22.5K thats in pretty sweet condition replete with paddle boards and snorkling gear, dodger, all the canvas covers you could ever want - should I just get that instead? 

Thanks guys!


----------



## mikel1 (Oct 19, 2008)

Pictures sure would help . . . . Also, ask the group at ericsonyachts.org very helpful group and a lot in that area . . . They might even be familiar with that boat . . .


----------



## GroveChurchill (Sep 24, 2016)

Thanks Mike!

Only pics I have are from the listing need to snag a few on my phone of all the things I have issue with (also my low post count is giving me an error for putting images or links) but if you go to yacht world and look at the ericson 32-3 its the only one listed from 1988. 

I'll post with the Ericson group.


----------



## mikel1 (Oct 19, 2008)

Great looking boat from the pictures . . . .she looks well cared for and "up to date". Very good signs . . .I say thumbs up . . .


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

I agree she looks pretty good in the pictures. But the description of the things found in the survey does not sound good. Unless you know your way around a boat or are very handy, these things will cost you plenty. Things like Catalina smile , port light replacement and some paint could add up to more than the purchase price. I was quoted $20k for topside painting on an Ericson 32, so unless you can handle a boat that needs "some paint", you would be better off spending the extra money on the best E32-3 you can find or an E32-2. 

Do you have a link the Catalina? If you are in Socal there are a lot of boats available in the $20k range.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

I know of one in mediocre shape for 8 k. Where you located?


----------



## GroveChurchill (Sep 24, 2016)

I'm in Los Angeles! From what I've been reading it sounds like maybe her gel coat could just be buffed and waxed rather than painted - so thats some savings right there. Surveyor didn't say anything about soft spots on the deck which is the main thing I'm concerned about regarding the port light leaking - deck rot. But I'm estimating replacing the lexan at around $2000 - seem reasonable or too low?


----------



## Scotty C-M (Aug 14, 2013)

In today's market, almost 20K should get you an older boat that is in excellent condition. Do lots of comparison shopping. Do NOT be in a hurry! Good luck to you in this very fun adventure.


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

deniseO30 said:


> I know of one in mediocre shape for 8 k. Where you located?


If that's a 32-3 that is the best deal by half I have ever heard for a 32-3.



GroveChurchill said:


> like maybe her gel coat could just be buffed and waxed rather than painted But I'm estimating replacing the lexan at around $2000 - seem reasonable or too low?


It is very likely a buffed and waxed hull will look much better. I had that done to my freeboard when it was out of the water and it took a very tired hull and made it shinier. I imagine a 32-3 to shine up even more. How did you come up with the $2000 for portlight replacement? It seems low to me but I am not confident in these skills and it takes me quite a while to do the ones I did. Whoever works on your boat will likely be charging $90/hr. If they can do the work in 2 days $2000 sounds reasonable.


----------



## overbored (Oct 8, 2010)

Condition is everything. don,t buy one that needs major work. there are so many boats in So Cal for sale in that price range finding a good one is not that hard to find. in that year range you want one that the big ticket items have been updated. Sails and rigging are only good for around ten years and cost as much as the boat to replace. How many hours on the engine? how good is the bottom and keel, these can be big money also. even if you have to pay a little more get one that these are already done and is in excellent shape. you will be time and money ahead. The upkeep even on a brand new boat takes more time then most people have to spend on it.


----------

